

Show HN: HN Recap - Daily, ranked list of articles that hit the front page - nbrochu

Hey guys,<p>I just flicked the switch on http://hnrecap.com and thought I would make a tiny announcement!<p>The site was created for a simple reason: There is a big rotation of articles on the front page of Hacker News every day, and unless you are on here 24/7, you are bound to miss some great content and discussions. I was tired of this and the rss feed doesn't cut it for me since it doesn't preserve ranking information over time.<p>On HN Recap, rankings are somewhat preserved: Every 2 minutes, I request the HN front page, update articles and attribute points in the following simple fashion: #1 gets 30 points, #2, 29 and so on...<p>I did notice a small bug with the display of article titles with HTML entities in them but other than that, it works as expected. Once I have about a week's worth of data, I will also add a way to view archives from previous days so it is possible to catch up if you missed a few days.<p>I honestly just made it to fulfil my needs, but I thought it might end up being useful for others with similar requirements, hence this post.<p>Enjoy!
======
nbrochu
Clickable link: <http://hnrecap.com>

------
mahipal
Awesome. I like your ranking system too.

There was an analogue to this that had a list of the top articles on HN from
the previous week... is that still around?

------
kgermino
Well done.

